# Great Birthday Surprise!!!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Well gang, today I am 45 years old.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

For my birthday, I stayed home from work, was served breakfast in bed, and opened cards and smaller presents (2 seasons of the Wild Wild West DVDs)  from my wife and our dogs - don't ask.  While eating my breakfast, to celebrate the milestone, and to prepare for the coming years, I watched commercials for The Villiges Retirement Community in Florida, some kind of joint medication, Nebraska Scooter Mart - because "you want to be independent", Willford Brimley's new and improved diabetes meter, and Penn Life Medical insurance which you can buy for _just pennies a day_.  Birthdays are so depressing.  So, I'm going for a walk to the corner drug store, and to the post office to mail the form to purchase my medic alert - "I've fallen and I can't get up" pendant. For my seasoned colleagues on MLS, I do not mean to offend or poke fun at those further along in life than myself, but this is a tough day and I must find humor in my inevitable growing older. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif  
All the depressing, stereotypical comments aside, there is a high note, which is the true reason for this post.  The biggest birthday surprise of the day was my wife's announcement that she is driving me to Des Moines, Iowa tomorrow to visit Mike and Renee Kidman's "Kidman Tree Farm" and G-Scale Train Store.  I get to buy whatever I want - her treat!  WOW!  Again I must repeat.....I have a terrific wife (the cute one in our avatar). 

Ed

P.S. HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING!  So I guess, if I think about it, my true harbinger of spring, not as my poll vote suggests, is when my birthday arrives each year.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Birthdays are so depressing.
Perhaps, but they beat the **** out of the alternative. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  

Happy Birthday Ed!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 03/20/2008 9:46 AM

The biggest birthday surprise of the day was my wife's announcement that she is driving me to Des Moines, Iowa tomorrow to visit Mike and Renee Kidman's "Kidman Tree Farm" and G-Scale Train Store.  I get to buy whatever I want - her treat!  WOW!  Again I must repeat.....I have a terrific wife (the cute one in our avatar). 

Ed


Whacha gettin'?  Whacha gettin'?  Whacha gettin'? Whacha gettin'? Whacha gettin'? Whacha gettin'? Whacha gettin'? Whacha gettin'?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Mike,

I'm not sure yet, but I seem to recall that Kidman's had some USA tank cars and some PIKO buildings that I've had my eye on.  I'll let you know when I get back from shopping.

Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I have you by 20 years and its still great. Everyday that you're still VERTICAL, is a great day! Sounds like you have a great partner in life. Very lucky indeed. Have a great day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday for Sure....The wife and I celebrate 9 years today as well! 

cale


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!!!!!!

 It was great to finaly meet you and your Lovely wife Saturday. She seems to really enjoy the trains too. Since you have met the grim feat of turning 45 a few months ahead of myself, How does it feel???

    Sincerely, I hope you have great day and the weather is good to ya.

  P.S. 

 If need a wheelchair for your shopping trip, just holler, I have a spare/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh man a birthday with gifts, and a wife that is supportive of your hobby!  That would be too much for my heart to take, i would need the panic attack button for sure would send me into the emergency room for sure!  Have a happy birthday Ed from the Regal on the other side of the world West Ne. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ed! Pick out somethin' cool! 
-Chip


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ed! Sounds like your wife has really done up your birthday right! Look at the bright side, one year older to retiring so you can dig into the hobby even more. I remember some old gal said once, "Why if I were 20 years younger I'd ..." What she was going to do didn't stick with me, but what did stick was that she was 90.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Birthdays are so depressing.
Perhaps, but they beat the **** out of the alternative.
that made my day!


happy birthday, young man!










korm

ps: you got a trailer for your car? or do you rent a van for shopping?


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy B-day, now on the brighter side of more birthdays, you are one day closer to retirement!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

You better post pictures of what you bought or  I am  going to peronally  BOP you upside the head when I see you at Marty's in Sept


PS  what is really depressing is when you check your dirvers license to see when it expires and you realize  your  50 when you thought you were  48.
I know this happened to me.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   It is  very  hard you your system when you age  2 years in  1/32 of a second /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Never forget the 3 rules of aging, Ed 
1) Never pass up a bathroom 
2) Never waste an erection 
and most importantly 
3) NEVER trust a fart!


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Ed. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Gee 45 seems sooooooooooooooo long ago
Roland


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great birthday/wife/fun time! Jerry


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed go to the accucraft web site and Kidmans has a web bite now that he is a Accucraft dealer. And Happy b- Day professor /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday...... and as was once told to me,,any day without a toe tag is a good one!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By nkelsey on 03/20/2008 9:46 PM
Happy Birthday...... and as was once told to me,,any day without a toe tag is a good one!

They are going to have a heck of a time putting a toe tag on me........I ticklish.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ed.  Sorry I'm a few hours late.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif  Glad you had a relaxing, fun day.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well, what did she buy you ?? at kidmans


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday ED!!
 I have you beat by 22 years and 5 days...mine (67) was the 15th (IDES) of March. Hope you get something nice at Kidmans today.
Tell Harvey Perlman he had better pick a good Athletic Director (football coach) this year. We Nebraskans have to hold our heads up you know.
Noel


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! we missed u at the meeting today


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I'm back from Kidman's store.  I picked up three new items for my birthday - A USA single dome tank car (shell), and two PIKO buildings (Pau's Dry Goods and Dr. Goldstein's Pharmacy). 








I almost bought a second tank car, but thought it financially best to wait until next month so I passed on the Texaco car.  The new buildings will become part of the growing town of Crane River, a small tourist destination in the heart of coal mining and grain shipping country.  The new tank car will grow my newly forming tanker trane to four cars.  I hope to have it up to ten cars by the end of the summer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

In addition to shopping, Carol and I also enjoyed visiting with Mike and Renee for about an hour.  We got to tour the new wing of their store, see lots of train stock,  and I got to see Mike's growing layout revision.  Carol got to see their reindeer which was a speical treat for her - she's quite the animal lover.  We had a very good time.  We head back to Lincoln in about an hour so I'd better sign off and take a shower./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

so that is, why your wife dares to make such generous offers.... 
you are modest! 

have fun with your gifts!


----------

